# Blue Pig



## MULE SKINNER (Oct 1, 2018)

Here are some pics of my absolute favorite ride.I thought it to be a '63 but now I'm confused as I have seen a couple of different lists that say it's a '58 or '59.Any help on the serial number would be appreciated (H819860).It was slightly different when I got it.I had a set of fenders but they were roached to hell so I pulled them off.It looked like someone had nearly "ran" it over and stopped just short of killing it.The forks were warped and the LH crank arm was bent but I had a 26" girls bike that had a broken and badly repaired frame that had all the parts I needed to bring it back to life.The frame wasn't damaged or bent so that was a plus.I put some aftermarket (non Schwinn) parts on it but kept all the original stuff for later.It has a "creeper" drive train (28 X 19) and will cruise over anything.I really dig this little bike and have put a ton of miles on it since I got it all back together.I gave $40 for the bike originally,$9 for the donor girls bike plus about $60 in other parts.All in all,I don't think I could have spent $109 in any other way that would still be bringing me the pleasure that this rolling trash heap does.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hmmm, well, the first year for that Schwinn top tube script was 1959. The first year for that smaller 3.25" head badge was 1961. I see the serial number as H31XXXX, August 1963. Gestation period about a month at the earliest, Pigs maybe a little longer.  lol
Glad you're enjoying it!


----------

